# Surround Sound and Audio Track Creation



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't help you that, but I can tell a little about how you can get this to happen with a simpler stereo set up. I mix sound quite often with a free audio editor, "Audacity". It's reasonably easy to use with just a little learning. Basically, you open a stereo soundtrack in the program and you see two separate WAV files. In the control section at the left of each file there is a Pan function, simply click on the marker for one file and slide it all the way to the left, and click the other file all the way to the right. You can add additional tracks, I don't know if there is a limit, I've never reached it, so say you load one file with owl sounds, and one with howling wolves, with a little tweaking you can have owls on the right and wolves on the left. Sorry if this is too basic, but from here you would have to see if there is a similar program that deals with more channels than just left and right.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I am not an expert on this topic, more of a beginner, really. Dealing strictly with left/right stereo (the original or "actual" stereo) --There is also the so-called "phantom speaker effect," which is the illusion of a "phantom center channel" if the sound is coming equally out of the right and left. By varying the volume levels of a sound coming out of both speakers, the illusion of multiple positions, and even panning, can be created.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Audacity does 5.1 sound pretty easily. It's been a while since I did it but I was able to record each track separately and then assemble them all with Audacity. When played back through a 5.1 sound system, you have 5 distinctly separate channels of sound, left front, right front, center, left rear, right rear.


----------

